# removing badges



## popstar (Feb 20, 2005)

Has anyone experience with properly removing badges? I recently purchased a new M5 badge to replace with my beat 525i boot badge but I'm a little nervous to start. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70212

But an M5 badge to replace the 525 badge ?


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

Ha ha, funny....

you _are_ joking right?


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

No need to remove the old badge! Just put the M5 badge to the left of the 525i badge.

So you have 

///M5 525i

That's the real Euro-style way to do it anyway.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

CMOS said:


> No need to remove the old badge! Just put the M5 badge to the left of the 525i badge.
> 
> So you have
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

This sounds like a "phishing" thread...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

MMMM_ERT said:


> This sounds like a "phishing" thread...


I'm watching it closely.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I sense honest blingage.

Alex


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

I have an M-5 badge on my forehead but it keeps falling off in the shower. :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

1Dreamer said:


> I have an M-5 badge on my forehead but it keeps falling off in the shower. :rofl:


Try velcro


----------



## popstar (Feb 20, 2005)

*cool*

thanks for the tips. I guess I will just buy a new 525i badge to replace the old one. I just bought the car and the last owner thought it'd be cool to paint it black, looks like crap to me. I just thought adding the M badge would lend a nice touch, tho it's clearly not one


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

popstar said:


> thanks for the tips. I guess I will just buy a new 525i badge to replace the old one. I just bought the car and the last owner thought it'd be cool to paint it black, looks like crap to me. I just thought adding the M badge would lend a nice touch, tho it's clearly not one


I use dental floss to de-badge. Pretty simple technique just get the floss under the adhesive and use a saw like motion til you get to the other side. Just peel or rub off the remaining adhesive. You can use the alch. adhesive remover if the left over stuff is too difficult to remove. I've never had to use the alcohol stuff.


----------

